# I Am Now The Pot Toaster On TalkClassical!!!



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

I think. Wait, what was I saying?

Oh yeah, the Naxos version of "Symphonic Poems" (Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Enrique Batiz) is still a contender, although I'm digging the Louis Lane/Atlanta Symphony Orchestra version as well.

Didn't know much about this guy. Born in Texas...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Louis_Lane


----------



## vavaving (Apr 20, 2009)

Conservationist said:


> I think. Wait, what was I saying?


Just say no.


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

Allahu Ackbar!


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

you toast pot?


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

david johnson said:


> you toast pot?


Yes. With jam.


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

Conservationist said:


> Yes. With jam.


Strawberry jam???? Mmmmmmm.

Jim


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

magicshroom jam???


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

I think Conservationist was really talking about a Toast Popper, which is the title given to the Master of Ceremonies at a Toast Popping ritual. Initiates stand on one leg and, at a prerranged signal, pop their toast. Or so I'm told. I've never seen it done, myself.


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

Elgarian said:


> I think Conservationist was really talking about a Toast Popper, which is the title given to the Master of Ceremonies at a Toast Popping ritual. Initiates stand on one leg and, at a prerranged signal, pop their toast. Or so I'm told. I've never seen it done, myself.


That's really just wrong. Conservationist was clearly referring to the secret society of *post toppers*, where initiates stand on one leg on top of mailboxes. Honestly, Elgarian, I'm not sure how you could've missed that.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

BuddhaBandit said:


> That's really just wrong. Conservationist was clearly referring to the secret society of *post toppers*, where initiates stand on one leg on top of mailboxes. Honestly, Elgarian, I'm not sure how you could've missed that.


Of course! You're right! So obvious when you point it out.

Incidentally, I did wonder about the possible connection with Soap Stoopers - you know, the secret sect whose ritual involves repeatedly bending down and picking up bars of soap. But then I realised that would be silly.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

i have a pot toaster for sale. stradivari made some years ago.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

david johnson said:


> i have a pot toaster for sale. stradivari made some years ago.


There should be a lot of interest in that, here.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Actually, anyone who had joined the ranks of the Pot Toasters can be said to have _scored_ a *blazing* success... ....


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Chi_town/Philly said:


> Actually, anyone who had joined the ranks of the Pot Toasters can be said to have _scored_ a *blazing* success... ....


... but is rapidly becoming burnt out.


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

david johnson said:


> i have a pot toaster for sale. stradivari made some years ago.


I prefer the Guarneri pot toasters. Their sound is a little "crisper"...


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

historically informed pot toasters arise!


----------

